# Wood pigeon nest UK



## sonofhig

Hello,

Just looking for some advice. I came home from work yesterday and discovered that a wood pigeon has built a nest in some bushes at the side of my house. Daddy-pigeon dive-bombed me when I got out of the car so I guessed there was a nest somewhere. Mum was sat on it. The nest is quite low down, I'd say only about 5 to 6 feet off the ground. I have a cat who is fairly meciless but hasn't spotted it so this is bothering me. Also, I was planning to build an extension right where the nest is, but wouldn't dream of distrurbing it until baby birds have gone. How long might it take for the birds to hatch and then fly? That's all presuming I can keep the cat away...
Many thanks.


----------



## Skyeking

I have moved your thread to the WOOD pigeon forum so those who know will respond.

Please do keep your cat inside.

Thank you.


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for your concern about the woodies. Hopefully the cat will continue to be oblivious. I was worried when a woodie nested in my brother's wisteria because they have an "evil" cat , but they were so still and quiet the cat never noticed them.

Wood pigeon eggs hatch after 17 days and the young leave the nest when they are 20 days old but sometimes will return to the nest to roost.

When the babies fledge you will have to be careful to deter the parents from returning to the nest to lay another clutch.


----------



## sonofhig

*Wood-pigeon nest*

Thanks for the advice. The nest is quite well concealed by foliage so it's got that in its favour. I can see it fairly well from an upstairs window and she was still sitting on it this morning so so far so good. I will only move the nest when all activity has finished there. Also, I put sunflower hearts out for the birds and the wood-pigeons are quite keen on them. Are these a choking hazard for chicks?

Thanks again.
J


----------



## Feefo

I don't think the sunflower hearts would be a chocking hazard, but include small seed as well in the mix so that they get a balance.


----------

